# Is this a Barred Rock?



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Is this a Barred Rock hen or a Dominique? She was supposed to be a Barred Rock but don't they have single combs?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No. A barred rock would have a regular comb. I'm not sure of the name but someone will know.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> No. A barred rock would have a regular comb. I'm not sure of the name but someone will know.


I looked online and she could be a Dominique. But I ordered a Barred Rock. Are they interchangable in the chicken selling world?

Her name is Rocky because of the breed she was supposed to be!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Interchangeable in what regard? 

BTW, love the pic!


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Interchangeable in what regard?
> 
> BTW, love the pic!


Interchangable, meaning when you order a Barred Rock and they are out of them they simply substitute a Dominique because they are considered pretty much the same. I'm just wondering how a place could send the wrong breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Many of the hatcheries will substitute other breeds if they don't have the ones ordered. Usually they mention it at the time of purchase or in their sales receipts. 

Add in that they deal with hundreds of small chicks it can be quite easy to mix up breeds that are similar in appearance as chicks.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dominique for sure, barring is irregular and no single comb.
Dont worry, she'll still lay you a nice egg!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Barred Rocks
top Meyer's- 39 months old
bottom Townline's - 5.5 months old


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Dominiques -Meyer's -39 months old


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> Dominiques -Meyer's -39 months old
> View attachment 28426
> 
> View attachment 28427


Thank you all! Even though she is not a Barred Rock she is still our "Rocky" and we love her to pieces.

She has just started laying beautiful light brown eggs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sure she's a sweet hen!


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

Yes! Very!


----------

